# 19 out of 20



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Murphy applied for a fermentation operator post at a famous Irish firm based in Dublin . A Pole applied for the same job and since both applicants had similar qualifications, they were asked to take a test by the Manager. 

When the results were in, both men had scored 19 out of 20. 
The manager went to Murphy and said, "Thank you for coming to the interview, but we’ve decided to give the Pole the job." 

Murphy, "And why would you be doing that? We both got 19 questions correct. This being Ireland and me being Irish surely I should get the job." 

Manager, " We have made our decision not on the correct answers, but on the question you got wrong." 

Murphy, " And just how would one incorrect answer be better than another?" 

Manager, " Simple. On question number 7 the Pole wrote down, 'I don’t know.' 


You put down, ‘Neither do I’.“


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

:lol: That cracked me up - cheers :lol: 

steve


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

A really good joke that provokes spontaneous laughter, not like a lot of these so called comedians whose acts seem to be purely observational and not in the least funny. For example the one liner that won a prize at this years Edinburgh fringe, ' I went on a holiday of a lifetime this year, won't be doing that again'. Funny IMO not.

Dave


----------

